# Recognize actors on TV with face recognition app Skakash



## Chrislove22 (Dec 28, 2012)

A new iPhone app just came out that uses face recognition to tell you who the celebrity is. Like Shazam, except it uses video instead of audio to ID the person. Pretty wild. But would you use it?
http://applemagazine.com/skakash-review-shazam-for-celebrities/6328

I could see this being especially useful for TiVo users because you could pause and rewind until you get a good shot of the actor you're trying to identify. Anybody heard of this or tried it yet?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Neat.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Just installed it thanks.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks Nice..........Thank You


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Ha, ha. Just installed it on iPhone 5 and tested it. It thought Jennifer Lawrence was Kevin Costner.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Ha ha. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Kinda like the Kindle x-ray app that identifies the actors when they appear in the film.


----------

